# Butterfly Bands



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried butterfly cut bands? Wide at the ends and tapered to the center, with the center passed through the pouch and then tied. It seems to me an effective way to make easy double band sets.


----------



## jukeshoes (Oct 5, 2011)

good idea, it just might put to much stress on that part in the center that passes throgh the pouch. Normaly if you were going to have double layer bands and you tied them to the pouch it would spread the force between the tapered ends of each band.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That is how ZDP makes his Fastbands. They are AWESOME!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Gents. Hrawk, how are they on band-life, and does he reinforce the pouch attachment in any way?
I was thinking of making about a 3/4 in straight cut between the tapers and then tying with rubber band.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a go at this a while back with TB Gold and it was fast and accurate. No knots at the pouch either. The bands didn't last long though.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Still got some TBG left and will be trying it the other way with the knot at the pouch end so that the band set can be changed as per a Dankung. I'll go for less taper this time. Previous attempts were 2:3 from pouch to fork.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I did this a long time ago, I can't remember why now but I hated it.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

The Theraband Gold that I was using tapered in thickness from one edge of the strip to the other, so I had to cut left & right bands side by side. Butterfly bands exacerbate this problem because of their length.


----------

